# Weird bumps on tail... HELP!!



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Baby has these weird little bumps on her tail... They almost look like ant bites, but could possibly be something worse like staph... How do I treat it? Should I call the vet? I wanted to pop one, but was afraid it would get infected if I did... What do y'all think?
























Thank you,
Nigerian dwarf goat


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either staph or sore mouth. You could put some chlorhexidine on it.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont have any clorhexidine... I will get it in the morning. How did she get it? Can it kill her? Can I get it? Is it contagious? Will I have to scrub EVERYTHING when she is treated?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I looked up sore mouth in goats and the CD&T shot popped up. She has had it every year, but should I give her another one just in case?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

No, CD/T and sore mouth are not related. 

Yes you can get staph. No she will not die from it. It likes moist environments , put dry bedding in her favorite sleeping spot


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I just cleaned the pens on Thursday. I put lime down to clear up any wetness and put down dry pine shavings. It has been very moist here lately, so that probably where it came from. Should I separate her from the herd? I am going to call a vet in the morning.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I haven't separated cases like that before and no other goats got it. I don't think it is necessary.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

2017 was a wet year for us and nearly all my babies got bumps under their tails just like that. It was the only year so far that's happened and it went away by itself eventually. One poor kid had them all over the underparts of his body. They seemed a little itchy but otherwise completely normal. I tried a few different things on the bumps and none of them seemed to do anything so I let it run it's course. The bumps disappeared by themselves after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

With those white pimples I would guess staph infection. I use FightBac from Jeffers, spray the infected area 2x a day and it should clear up soon.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I scrub the tail area with a mild soap if I don't have Hibiclens (I mean I pop those pustules), clean with soap, rub and dry. (Wearing surgical gloves), then spray Fight Bac on it. One doe had it on her udder. After a week or 2 of the Hibiclens and Fight Bac, it went away. 

Another, it took a few weeks, and one I did nothing. Took a few weeks. So, it may take a few weeks. Just wear gloves if you are messing with it. (Just in case....)


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I don't have that right now, but can I use vetricen spray for now?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Okay, so I popped as many as I could, (which was pretty fun..., yeah I know, weird me LOL) and I washed it with sterile water, and goats milk soap then I sprayed it a few times with vetricen spray. I can't get the vet out today, I won't be home all day, so I will see if I can get him out tomorrow. I washed everything that touched her, then took a shower... Is anything else recommended before the vet gets here? I didn't do it very long because it is cold out and I don't want her to get pneumonia


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am thinking staph.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I got dina-hex ( which says it is chlorhexidine) will it work?


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Could I pop some then put penicillin on it?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know if penicillin would work or not. (I'm thinking not). You actually want them to dry up.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Goats Rock said:


> I don't know if penicillin would work or not. (I'm thinking not). You actually want them to dry up.


I didn't think it would work... just a thought


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I sprayed Iodine on it without popping any. I am only gonna pop them once a day so they don't get irritated and even more and get infected...


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

oxytetracycline, penicillin, and ampicillin can be injected to help fight off the bacteria. (Found the info in sheep and goat medicine be D.G. Pugh) I have penicillin and can get oxytetracycline (duramycin) tomorrow and can order ampicillin (polyflex) but if I get the vet out here, then he will probably give me some kind of antibiotic...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't pop them.

How much chlorhexidine in it?

You can get hibiclens at CVS.
Or order chlorhexidine.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

4% chlorhexidine I don't want it too strong b/c I'm afraid to burn her since it is close to her butt, I don't want it to be harmful if it gets inside her... 
P.S. Vet coming at 3-4 o'clock


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I will stop popping them thank you @toth boer goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)

Chlorhexidine Solution itself is 2%.
I usually dilute 10(water) to 1 (solution)
Or 10-2 depending on how bad.

So if it is 4%, you will have to break it down to match that dilution. Can't think straight right now.

Hopefully the vet has some good insight.
Let us know.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

ok so the vet said not to put any more iodine or too much more chlorhexidine because it will dry out her skin, but she wants me to put Neosporin, and continue chlorhexidine once / day, but not too much. She wants me to keep it dry, which I can do!


----------



## GoGoGadgetGoat (Oct 9, 2018)

Newbie goat girl here who, admittedly, doesn't know much. However, for what it's worth, if you wanted to go the natural route, Tea Tree essential oil or lavender with a warm compress could help. Other ideas for fighting staph are here https://joybileefarm.com/mrsa-natural-cure/

Best of luck with this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is why you use chlorhexidine, it dries up the staph.
Neosporin. stays wet, so I don't see the logic? :bonk:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

It seemed to work! She is almost completely dried up other than a few bumps!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Yay! I'll bet she feels much better too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

